# Pennywort problem



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I'm having problems with my pennywort. Healthy leaves will start to rot, and the stems are rotting near the base where it is planted. This is not the brasillian type, but the long tall type with nice rounded leaves.

Am I meant to plant this or is it a floating stem plant?

Edit: Actually, I think this is moneywort.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I thought is was moneywort but if it is indeed pennywort, float it. It does not like to be rooted.


----------

